# iPhone 4 in Dubai?



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a tech geek. I always have to have the latest gadget, and it's an addiction that doesn't work so well over here since most gadgets have delayed release dates compared to the US and the UK.

Anyways, I'm looking for an iPhone 4, with a legit warranty. I don't wanna buy it off the little kiosks in the malls, mainly because they're gray market and if the phone dies on me, I got no legit warranty with Apple.

So what's a good store I can pick one of these bad boys up from without worrying about warranty issues?

Thanks and God bless


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

why dont you buy direct from the service providers "Etisalat or DU"


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Etisalat's deal is better than AT&T .... both for the phone and monthly recurring ...

It is also unlocked.

Re: Gray Market ... Apple will honor their products regardless ... I do have quite a bit of iPhone warranty / replacement stories ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Etisalat and Du iPhones have FaceTime disabled, you have to jailbreak it to activate them which kills the warranty point. 

Also it seems Etisalat are blocking FaceTime activation on iPhones bought overseas. For example, you buy it overseas and bring it here, turn it on to sign up for FaceTime and it won't connect. 

I don't know if those who already have it activated and ready to use can use it on Etisalat but Du seem to not have those restrictions except for the fact that their iPhones are FaceTime disabled!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jailbreaking doesnt necessarily void the waranty as it can be "unjailbroken" by restoring to factory settings

Facetime can be enabled ... and its port changed ... works on mine ... WITHOUT using PPTP


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Port change? you have to jailbreak it to do that though right?

yes it doesn't mean warranty is void UNLESS your phone dies and you can't restore it.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not real keen on the FaceTime feature. There are alternatives to it like Tango.

I'm weighing my options, trying to find the best deal. So far, I've got the service providers (whose offers aren't all that great really) and Axiom Telecom (I've dealt with them before).

Anyone bought an iPhone over here? If so, where from? I'm looking to get the most bang for my buck!

Thanks for the replies people! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Go on the web and find a seller in Singapore or Hong Kong. The prices are good, the phone will arrive in 3-5 days and they have a global warranty.

I've never had a problem buying phones this way.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Port change? you have to jailbreak it to do that though right?
> 
> yes it doesn't mean warranty is void UNLESS your phone dies and you can't restore it.


Well ... if your phone is dead ... then the act of jailbreaking goes under the radar ... although I have had a jailbroken phone go back to the Apple Store for a replacement cuz someone threw it against the wall ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Well ... if your phone is dead ... then the act of jailbreaking goes under the radar ... although I have had a jailbroken phone go back to the Apple Store for a replacement cuz someone threw it against the wall ...


someone ? I wonder who


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

I appreciate the help everyone.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Etisalat's deal is better than AT&T .... both for the phone and monthly recurring ...
> 
> It is also unlocked.
> 
> Re: Gray Market ... Apple will honor their products regardless ... I do have quite a bit of iPhone warranty / replacement stories ...


Can you elaborate more on ETISALAT deal for the iphone ? provide specifics
and how exactly it beats AT&T in the US (cuz data in US is already cheapo with AT&T per month no cap in data)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

etisalat.ae my friend


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

For all those who don't know Google

iPhone

And for those who can't read ... it says unlocked ...


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Can u download skype and i-tunes overseas and use it here on an i-phone and i-pod touch?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Etisalat is 449 Dhs for the phone and 249 recurring for 12 months ... (125 min and sms + 2 gb data) ...

Or .. another plan is about 2K for thep hone and 99 recurring for 12 months ...

Tell me this isnt better than AT&T ... oh yeah .. unlocked.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You gonna change your name to Etisalat Ari now? 

Both Du and Etisalat have some decent offers which I guess they need to since they blocked Facetime and not many people know how to reactivate it!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought one had to pay fullprice for the Phone ... 2800 dhs..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

"full price" to get a non-UAE phone is well over 3000 i believe. it's 2449 on their elite plans with up to 10GB when you get the "unlimited" data plan. They also offer prepay too.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Etisalat is 449 Dhs for the phone and 249 recurring for 12 months ... (125 min and sms + 2 gb data) ...
> 
> Or .. another plan is about 2K for thep hone and 99 recurring for 12 months ...
> 
> Tell me this isnt better than AT&T ... oh yeah .. unlocked.


You insisted....telling you it is not better than AT&T.. 

Jokes aside, the price is good but the 2gig cap sucks. Can I transfer my phone number in this country or they did not introduce phone number portability here yet?


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I have data on my prepaid du number and I believe my cap sits at 10 gigs


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Einstein .. you're in finance .. go crunch some numbers ... 



Canuck_Sens said:


> You insisted....telling you it is not better than AT&T..
> 
> Jokes aside, the price is good but the 2gig cap sucks. Can I transfer my phone number in this country or they did not introduce phone number portability here yet?


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

jailbreak it often result in overheat..... I think. Im already on my 2nd iPhone 4. Both my iphone 4 from AT&T jaillbreak and unblock to use it on etisalat. I dont know why it keep getting over heat, and start acting funny..... and went dead after


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Etisalat is 449 Dhs for the phone and 249 recurring for 12 months ... (125 min and sms + 2 gb data) ...
> 
> Or .. another plan is about 2K for thep hone and 99 recurring for 12 months ...
> 
> Tell me this isnt better than AT&T ... oh yeah .. unlocked.


See you needed just a bit of incentive to explain....


----------



## rabih78669 (Sep 29, 2010)

Avoid the Fono store


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

are the apps the same in the app store in the US if you buy and activate an iphone 4 from a provider in Dubai?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Are they in stock now? couple of weeks back seemed impossible to get from Etisalat.

Jailbreaking will be the first thing I do. Makes a huge difference and as stated can easily be restored.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Question for those who upgraded from iPhone 3GS to iPhone 4 while using the same number/account/data package, how did you get the micro-SIM for the iPhone 4 ?

I will be in Far East soon and will pick up iPhone 4 (factory unlocked) for cheaper than going prices in Dubai, but haven't checked with Etisalat about the micro-SIM issue.

I know you could cut it down, but would Etisalat issue a micro-SIM for me (with a small fee, of course) ?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They will give you a micro-sim and transfer your number to it. In fact I am told you can keep using both sim cards with the same number.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> They will give you a micro-sim and transfer your number to it. In fact I am told you can keep using both sim cards with the same number.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gta10 said:


> Hey guys, new to this I'm from the USA and resell apple iPhone 4s if you want to order from me I can ship to UAE, my prices are lower than what is in the UAE. Message me for more info! Hope to do business!


Can't message you, you don't have enough posts to receive PM yet.


----------

